
Advanced Manufacturing Newsletter - liseman
http://pencerw.com/the-prepared/
======
liseman
My friend Spencer writes this. It's a high signal-to-noise weekly summary of
developments in 3D printing and other advanced manufacturing news.

------
dmhui
Must-Read news in your inbox every week, spanning advanced manufacturing,
logistics, and more!

